
​Why Penn and Teller need each other - kposehn
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/why-penn-teller-need-each-other/
======
hyp0
> 'Look, I made a hat where there never was a hat.' I mean, that just pretty
> much summarizes anybody who makes something artistic.

> "The joy of it is, there was nothing there, and now something that was in my
> head, is out there."

